# surfside surf report (water pic)



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

caught trout till 12:00 and left them biting. water was the best ive seen it look this year. the bite never slowed down but you had to catch 2 small ones for every keeper, bigest fish around 20". topwater bite was not there early but twards the end of the trip they wanted s spooks (big one) the best on was crome w/ blk. back. also dont park on water or the tx. trooper will call you out of the water and make you park on the dunes.


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

Good job. The water does look good. RD


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Nice*

We considered the surf seeing we been doing good down there.
Ended up wading East Bay.
Way to hammer the trout.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Good report and good pics Mike!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

man yall killed em good job i should have got off my arse!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*parking*

don't park on water? What does that mean???

Not sure what the Tx. Trooper was telling you. Can you elaborate?


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

don't happen like that often, thanks for the report


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I hope it will still be good tomorrow finally a day off work dba if your not working tomorrow callme up this is spin.


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

oc48 said:


> don't park on water? What does that mean???
> 
> Not sure what the Tx. Trooper was telling you. Can you elaborate?


you cant park next to the water,you have to park your vehicle next to the dunes. i was by the first acess rd. but dont think it aplies further twards the 4 th, 5th or 6th. he actualy called me to land and made me move my truck along with everyone else along beach. first eve heard of it. when i left i saw the sighn saying (dune parking only )


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

dbarham you workin tomorrow morning


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

thrillseeker said:


> dbarham you workin tomorrow morning


 who is this spin? im goin tomorrow


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

What a Beautiful Morning it was!

Slurp


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

What would be your approach this evening? I'm on my way. I looked at the surfcams before seeing your catch... I'm inspired!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

look for bait or birds im going to the mouth of brazos rite now


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

VERY NICE JOB !!! THATS ALOT OF FISH!! PICS GOOD!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

dbarham [spin] H Seddon


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Nice catch!!


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

nice mess of fish mike


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

Beautiful! I wish i would have slept in on Saturday and gone fishin' Sunday!!


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

went back for an evening fishing trip, and took my daughter to help her cath a limit. i took her out in a raft so she could get out there with me. her pole did not hold up so i had to cast for her with mine. she was so excited to reel in some solid trout. the most memorable part of it was when i made her hand grab a 20 inch fish after showing her how to do it , and she did it suprisingly good. then i messed around with some more just for fun, while the bite was still on.


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

i also meet a fellow 2 cooler out there today, sorry i forgot the name. how did you do i ended up stopping just short of the ceel tower.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

MadMike said:


> i also meet a fellow 2 cooler out there today, sorry i forgot the name. how did you do i ended up stopping just short of the ceel tower.


Not as good as you two! I ended up there but only managed two; one over 17 and an 18+ incher. I caught three drum or sheepshead (I don't know the diffrence) and a coupla hardheads on shrimp. The trout seemed to only bite for like 15 min on bottom with a barrel weight and 3' of leader.

You gotta teach me more on how to go about that I guess. I shoulda tried the spook when I saw them start to show up on the surface later. Folks on either side of me didn't look like they were doing any good.

It was a pleasure meeting you madmike.

BTW we're both Mikes


----------



## Nathanww (Jan 2, 2007)

nice stringers...


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

TheAnt said:


> Not as good as you two! I ended up there but only managed two; one over 17 and an 18+ incher. *I caught three drum or sheepshead (I don't know the diffrence) *and a coupla hardheads on shrimp. The trout seemed to only bite for like 15 min on bottom with a barrel weight and 3' of leader.
> 
> You gotta teach me more on how to go about that I guess. I shoulda tried the spook when I saw them start to show up on the surface later. Folks on either side of me didn't look like they were doing any good.
> 
> ...


Sheepshead got TEETH and a spiny dorsal fin. Drum have rubber lips.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Nice! The surf should be on this morning as well.. Last I looked the wind was out of the north.
--Hop


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

Makes me want to go and spend a couple of nites!


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

Dang Mike your daughter fishes better than my boy.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

I assume that all the Surfside fishing we on the east side of the Freeport jetties, is that correct? I think you have to have a boat to go to the west side.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Mike, those look like some very solid trout...nice job!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Hard Head said:


> Sheepshead got TEETH and a spiny dorsal fin. Drum have rubber lips.


Thanks! They was drums then. They were fun to catch but I don't know about eatin' them. I was after trouts and reds so I quit the shrimp and went scaley fitches for bait.

BTW, I LOVE this board!

Mike, how many did you get on live bait?

Why were you catching so many and me not> What's yer secrets?

I will be out there this evening with my son.

Peace


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Small Black Drum are really great eating.........almost better than redfish. I think they have to be 14" to keep. That's a little small to get a decent filet from. Once they get over about 10 lbs. their too big be to be any good. 18" to about 25" are very good eating.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the drum info!

We went tis evening and only got a red and a coupla trout. My son's were the 23" red and 19" trout fishing on bottom. That's the way the drum were biting yesterday too, eatin' shrimp like they was goin' outa style. When the hardheads start you have to move. 

It was kinda choppy today but decent water I guess. When I grow up I want to kech 'em like madmike!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

good work mike we killed em yesterday at the mouth 48speck 10 good sandys i was with thrillseeker he will post pics later.. all on top 51mr and alot on pumpkinseed and chart tails, nice haul mike way to teach those lil ones.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

AWESOME!!!!!!! I'm so jealous.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

now that is a good day on the water


----------

